# I have a TON of Tinder matches: but I have no game



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

Can someone link me to game threads, I am pretty autistic.


----------



## ReignsChad (May 3, 2021)

Chad problems


----------



## pizza (May 3, 2021)

put in the description of your tinder that you just want sex without bullshit


----------



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

pizza said:


> put in the description of your tinder that you just want sex without bullshit


I genuinely have an 8 inch dick, literally just a few cm off of it. I put it in the description and I’m getting plenty of beckies, some “stacylites”. Haven’t talked to a girl in probably a year or so. 
i am literally super autismo I scored 182/200 on an aspie quiz.


----------



## pizza (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> I genuinely have an 8 inch dick, literally just a few cm off of it. I put it in the description and I’m getting plenty of beckies, some “stacylites”. Haven’t talked to a girl in probably a year or so.
> i am literally super autismo I scored 182/200 on an aspie quiz.


good autism is chad trait


----------



## sergeant blackpill (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> I genuinely have an 8 inch dick, literally just a few cm off of it. I put it in the description and I’m getting plenty of beckies, some “stacylites”. Haven’t talked to a girl in probably a year or so.
> i am literally super autismo I scored 182/200 on an aspie quiz.


My aspie quiz score is only 152/200 but i have the same problem tbh.


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2021)

Ask her straight to come to your place
If you're chad you can get away with 0 game


----------



## sergeant blackpill (May 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ask her staight to come to your place
> If you're chad you can get away with 0 game


I haven't tried this tbh, gonna spam it to everyone, will report results.


----------



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

pizza said:


> good autism is chad trait


Man half of these whores just want ego boost, another quarter senses you have no social skills and ghosts the fuck out of you, and the remainder are VERY RARELY a girl I’m interested in or a low SMV girl... it’s over for autists


----------



## Deleted member 13372 (May 3, 2021)

post face. i wanna know how i need to look to get TONS of matches like you


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> Can someone link me to game threads, I am pretty autistic.


Hello. Just ask for number if chad. If not then stop lying you fradulent pig


----------



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

crowbar said:


> post face. i wanna know how i need to look to get TONS of matches like you





















Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 13372 (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> View attachment 1120384
> View attachment 1120380
> View attachment 1120379
> View attachment 1120378
> ...



where do u live?


----------



## koalendo (May 3, 2021)

are you Brazilian? and how tall are you?


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 3, 2021)

Damn, your body looks very skinny and weak. Still your chadlite face does all of the work. Colored contacts would give you another psl boost.


----------



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

crowbar said:


> where do u live?


Southern USA


koalendo said:


> are you Brazilian? and how tall are you?


Yup I’m Brazilian, 6 feet.


----------



## AO77777 (May 3, 2021)

Just drink some alcohol, act high T and be direct about what you want.


----------



## pizza (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> Yup I’m Brazilian, 6 feet.


mais um pqp


----------



## .👽. (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> View attachment 1120384
> View attachment 1120380
> View attachment 1120379
> View attachment 1120378
> ...


Hmm what do you mean by tons of matches. U r not a chad (no front)


----------



## Biggdink (May 3, 2021)

D


gamma said:


> Ask her straight to come to your place
> If you're chad you can get away with 0 game


Didn’t work with my chadfish


----------



## .👽. (May 3, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> D
> 
> Didn’t work with my chadfish


With mine neither. Its a meme


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> D
> 
> Didn’t work with my chadfish


Brutal bluepill?


----------



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Hmm what do you mean by tons of matches. U r not a chad (no front)


I’m obviously not a chad, just a high tier normie. But that’s the problem I’ve matched with plenty of women, but from the looks of it most women use you as an ego boost and that’s it. I still have some white beckies (still lifefuel for me) that respond and what not but for a big part it’s all futile.
I swear to you one point below my looks level and I would have killed myself.


----------



## .👽. (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> I’m obviously not a chad, just a high tier normie. But that’s the problem I’ve matched with plenty of women, but from the looks of it most women use you as an ego boost and that’s it. I still have some white beckies (still lifefuel for me) that respond and what not but for a big part it’s all futile.
> I swear to you one point below my looks level and I would have killed myself.


Thats normal man. Women use this for validation


----------



## Sanguinius (May 3, 2021)

How many is a ton?


----------



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

Sanguinius said:


> How many is a ton?


Before Tinder removed the search bar I had 500 something matches and made the Tinder account about 3 months ago max


----------



## Sanguinius (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> Before Tinder removed the search bar I had 500 something matches and made the Tinder account about 3 months ago max


Nice! Did you have gold?


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 3, 2021)

MedAncientGod said:


> I genuinely have an 8 inch dick, literally just a few cm off of it. I put it in the description and I’m getting plenty of beckies, some “stacylites”. Haven’t talked to a girl in probably a year or so.
> i am literally super autismo I scored 182/200 on an aspie quiz.


A few cm off from an 8 inch dick is 7 inches...


----------



## Amnesia (May 3, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> D
> 
> Didn’t work with my chadfish





gamma said:


> Brutal bluepill?


naw u cant pull that shit anymore, women will just laugh at u then insult u by saying "oookk bro i know what coming over means" 

and then they will screen cap ur convo and make a tiktok about how pathetic u are

they get off on talking down to chads


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 3, 2021)

You don't need game on tinder retard


----------



## MedAncientGod (May 3, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> A few cm off from an 8 inch dick is 7 inches...


Well yeah but no one takes pride In saying they’re 5’10 they just lie and say 6 feet.


Amnesia said:


> naw u cant pull that shit anymore, women will just laugh at u then insult u by saying "oookk bro i know what coming over means"
> 
> and then they will screen cap ur convo and make a tiktok about how pathetic u are
> 
> they get off on talking down to chads


Tinder is a terrible place to meet women, haven't even had my first gf I’m inexperienced as fuck.


FastBananaCEO said:


> View attachment 1120584
> 
> You don't need game on tinder retard


Yeah I should just go all out at this point.


----------

